# بالفيديو شاهد خطوط إنتاج الأوانى الإستانلس والتيفال



## أحمد دعبس (7 أغسطس 2013)

* أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت مجموعات فيديوهات لأحد المصانع المصرية
التى تقوم بصناعة الأوانى والقلايات الإستانلس والتيفال
أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط قائمة تشغيل لفيديوهات صناعة الأوانى والقلايات الإستانلس والتيفال *
​


----------



## عمراياد (11 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير

شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله بك 

تحيتي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 أغسطس 2013)

عمراياد قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله بك تحيتي



*وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة
لا شكر على واجب وبارك الله فينا وفيك*​


----------



## hglsgl (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

hglsgl قال:


> بارك الله لك




بارك الله فينا وفيك


----------

